# MTD Gear adjustments



## chevy2000

I have an MTD Pro snow blower that is a real pain in my a??. I have tried numerous times to adjust the gearing on this. R2 is like R1, 1st is R1, 2nd is like 4th. What I am asking is how in the heck do I get everything adjusted so when I set the right gear that is what it is going to be. I have taken the drive train apart and greased the hexagon shaft, cleaned the friction plate. The serial number for my snow blower is 31AH65FH795. If anyone has worked on this type of machine please help. Thank you.


----------



## db9938

This is due to the gear/speed selector being mis-adjusted. You will have to turn the machine back up onto the service position, and remove bottom plate. From this point you should see an aluminum plate, with a rubber rimmed wheel that slides on the axle. The sliding action, is actually the speed selection. The further from the center, the faster the axle spins. 

I don't remember right off the top of my head which side, but it's either to the left or right of the center, is your forward, and the opposite for reverse. Put the machine in the top speed, and adjust the cable so that rubber friction wheel is moved out to almost touch the axle stop. 

You can verify this by rotating the aluminum disk by hand. Please disconnect the spark plug before putting you hands in there.


----------



## amnotpm

I have a Ryobi 31ae6q0f034e model similar to yours I believe. To adjust the shift rod correctly per the manual follow these steps. 1- remove the hairpin clip and washer from the shift handle under the handle panel. 2- place the shift lever into the 6th or highest forward speed position. 3- push the shift up assembly down as far as it will go. 4- rotate the ferrule up or down on the shift rod until the ferrule lines up with the upper hole in the shift lever. 5- insert the ferrule into the upper hole in the shift lever. 6- reinstall the hairpin clip and the washer. Let me know if this helps. good luck.


----------

